# New Limestone Steps: Installing Railings?



## Splat (Jun 19, 2017)

We just got new steps put in. Limestone treads on top of cinder block and concrete. Now I've got to put the railings back and thought I'd research around first so I don't screw anything up. Well, I've been reading nothing but horror stories of cracked limestone treads when railings are installed. I know I could hire someone but I figured I could do this myself, hopefully saving major $ in the process. Maybe I was wrong. Any help is appreciated guys. Thanks.


----------



## tq60 (Jun 19, 2017)

Limestone is almost chalk. 

Contact the provider of the treads and ask how it is done as they must have already done this once.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## whitmore (Jun 20, 2017)

Ornamental ironwork is often seated in concrete, usually by pouring the concrete with
a core (cardboard tube) that can be removed to reveal a socket.   Then you position the iron in the
socket, and fill with melted sulfur.    I've seen lots of references to using molten lead, and of course
there's epoxy solutions too.   Diamond drills (core drill type) can be rented to make a socket
in just about anything, of course.

It's NOT right to just pack around the iron with ordinary mortar or most grouts, because the alkaline
mortar will attack the iron when wet, and the rust wicks moisture causing freeze/thaw cracking of
the stone.

This may help:
https://www.nps.gov/training/tel/Guides/2008_Iron_Fencing_Care_pg.pdf


----------

